# Need information on this amazing bottle!



## mattinad (Dec 28, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9FxTh54RI9OwKzke0LzY_6jJqGEvpSc2U5SqaQeEi1Q?feat=directlink

 LOTS of pictures on the above link.  Reads "Gold Medal Beverage Co., St. Paul, Minn.  One Quart."

 Any information on this bottle is greatly appreciated!

 I'm new to collecting and am having a blast learning about these bottles!!!

 -Dylan


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Dylan,

 Looks like an earlyish NDNR. What's the bottom say?

 Here's a couple older brothers:  











 From Chris Weide.

 It came in cans: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








From.

 They also, apparently, made the infamous hugajug Dew...







From.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 28, 2011)

I love those Hugajug Dew cans.


----------



## mattinad (Dec 29, 2011)

The bottom says:

 Gold Medal Beverage Co.
 St. Paul Minn.
 Then there is an "N" with a box around it and a "6"
 One Quart
 56

 It is a VERY cool looking bottle!


----------



## bottleopop (Dec 29, 2011)

N in a square signifies Obear-Nester Glass Company in East St. Louis, IL.

 From your information from the bottom of the bottle "56" likely means 1956.

 It looks like that was surfacecone's 5000th post. []


----------



## mattinad (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!!

 What is the best way to clean these type of old bottle without damaging them?

 Any idea of value?

 -Dylan


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 29, 2011)

> It looks like that was surfacecone's 5000th post. []


 
Hey Tom,

Certainly an A-BN milestone for me, I think. Thanks for mentioning that, I wasn't keeping track. Who knew I was gonna be such a blabby typist. Well, perhaps Charlie2.0 knew from the jump in...

******​






"After a Bath" Utamaro


----------



## mattinad (Dec 30, 2011)

Not quite, but a nice blanket to stay warm.  9-)


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 14, 2012)

gold medal the tough one st paul minnesota


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 14, 2012)

gold medal 3 acl soda bottles


----------

